# David, My cat, and I are saying HELLO.



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello to all,
I just joined this group and thought I'd introduce myself and my cat David.
He's a siamese mix and as of March 23 he turned 19 years old. The first time I laid eyes on him is when he was two days old and I knew right then and there that this was one little critter that I just had to have. He had three litter mates but David was the one that captured my heart. Sadly, and somewhat to a surprise his littermates didn't make it past the first week and it was questionable if David was going to make it. As the sole surviver he gained his health and pulled threw. My brother and his wife were the owners of his mother and his momma cat really took great care of him. My nephew also wanted David and at first he said I was out of luck as he wanted him, but I kept after him and he finally agreed that I could "adopt" him. David has been a great pal of mine for many years and I love him dearly. He's no doubt VERY old now so I've got a bunch of questions to post on how to take the best care of him. I don't have photo's of him on disk or CD but I've found some real close "LOOK ALIKES" that I'll be posting.

PS: This looks like a great "CAT FORUM" and I'm glad I signed up.

Dutchman


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I can't wait to see what David looks like.


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi and welcome!! I love Siamese and Siamese mixes  I hope you will find this forum as helpful as I have!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome! 
I'm sure after 19 years you have lots of wonderful stories to share. 

Oh, and incase you haven't realized it by now, we are suckers for some good pics! :wink:


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*Annissa I could use some help (or any one)*

Annissa, (or anyone)

I went to the section to post a few photo's and read "How to post a photo on a PC." I've still got a few questions about this procedure so I made a post in the "Help and suggestions" section. What I have is a few photos stored on a diskette that I'd like to post. SO, I need to find a web site that I can put them there first. And then I'll need info on how to post them from there to here. 

If you can help me out I'd sure appreciate it.
Thanks
Dutchman


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Dutchman and welcome to the Cat Forum!

You can post your kitty photos right HERE

Give David a neck scratch from me! :wink:

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How wonderful that David has reached that age! It says a lot about you and your care of him. I'm so glad you found our forum. I think you'll find that it's full of great ideas and information about cats. David might be our oldest cat! I hope he brings you more years of joy. Welcome, Dutchman!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there, welcome ot the forums


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hello! Hi David!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Did I hear "siamese"? YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! The world will be ruled by siamese soon...   

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, David.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard David. I'm hoping you have some pictures up by now......


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow! 19 years! Reminds me of a cat my aunt had, Tinker. She nursed his litter too and he was the only survivor. I don't remember how old he was when he recently passed away, but pretty old at least 18 I think! Anyway, I'm new too, but welcome anyhow!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

That is really something that your cat David is 19 years old. That is soooo wonderful the love you share. You have come to the right forum. Welcome to you and David.


----------

